# call of duty 4 x64?



## spikeyredcactus (Nov 12, 2007)

hi, ive been led to believe that call of duty 4 is x64 bit compatible but when i installed it, the default installation path was my x86 program files folder. Should i cange the path to the ordinary program files?
Ive noticed that this is the same for alot of 64 bit bit apps aswell.


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm thinking that "x64 bit compatible" means only that it will run on x64, not that it -is- 64 bit

Ken.


----------



## spikeyredcactus (Nov 12, 2007)

any 32bit app can run on a 64bit opperating system, it uses a thing called wow or something


----------

